# Jazz's new 'do



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

That's really cool.... and just in time for the 4th! Looks very cute!


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow! You did a great job. I LOVE IT! The colorful poms, stars and tail are just perfect.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow! I'm really impressed. The Red and Blue colors took really well. I have to admit. When I first saw her tail, I thought of a giant snow cone. Yummy! LOL.

My favorite haircut from some grooming pictures posted in the recent past, was a poodle that had the hearts on the hind quarters for Valentines. It's like you took my favorite picture and adapted it for the 4th of July. Only this is a much better version.

I know Jazz is going to be quite the rage this holiday! You two did a great job.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

This is just amazing. I am impressed with the cut as well as the dye job


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

BFF said:


> I have to admit. When I first saw her tail, I thought of a giant snow cone. Yummy! LOL.


I thought the same thing! 

What a patriotic pup! She looks great and I love the star butt! Great job!!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

GREAT JOB! BOMB POP BUTT!!!!! LOVE IT! Did you use the blow pens for this?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

you did great!!! she looks fantastic!!


----------



## karenh3585 (May 4, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

passion4poodles said:


> GREAT JOB! BOMB POP BUTT!!!!! LOVE IT! Did you use the blow pens for this?


ROFL, No... If mel had to blowpen the whole thing I'm certain I would have been driving her to the hopsital after she passed out and cracked her noggin' on the table or the floor... 
The ears and the red tip of the tail are blow pen, the rest is good 'ol aint NEVER gonna wash out so you might as well shaved it Manic Panic.

Anywho, here are some pictures of the process 









Applying the dye









Rinsing the dye









Defining the stars









Blow penning the tail

Jazz has been getting all sorts of attention. On our evening walk yesterday evening a couple of peole who must have just been glancing out their window or something came out of their houses for a better look and a couple of cars stopped and gawked lol. All the comments have been friendly though. My clients at work LOVE IT LOL, we've had a couple come back in and take pictures lol. Jazz has a date with the nursing homn for the weekend of the fourth to go and brighten some of the resident's day. They are going to love her, as always lol.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Ahh yes, I remember the manic panic days LOL! I had a totally white cat we dyed blue lol! He was a good sport about it, lucky you didn't run into those types of people who think it is animal crualty...ya what ever, Jazz was not harmed and seems to enjoy the attention as did my cat lol. She looks great, even if Mel did not have to get light headed to do it LMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

that's an *awesome* picture of me and the blowpen. :rolffleyes:
and yeah just doing the tail with a blowpen there was a bit of getting lightheaded. i'm surprised parents don't complain about their kids passing out after using those...

thanks for all the great comments!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I know I would stop to take pictures. It's not just the typical one color dye job. You really have quite a complicated pattern there. I think it's fantastic that you take her to the retirement center. 

The process looks like a lot of work. I had no idea what a blow pen was. Pretty neat to see the pictures. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

4th of July right? lol


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

THAT is sooo cool!!! I'd love to put a picture of her on my Patriot Poodles page!!!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

I saw Wonder posted these on myspace the other day! What a very creative grooming job this is, I just love it!Her tail looks like some cotton candy 
on a stick...mmm.


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

What is blow penning? 
Awesome job! I am planning on trying some fun stuff on my silver girl as she's starting to lighten up quite a bit.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

*For Jazz!!!!*

theres this pet photo contest going on, and I thought you guys would love ti know about it, and enter your pet!!

theyre giving away cash for the most patriotic pet photos!!

check it out!!

http://www.anamigo.com/petphotocontest


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

AWESOME!!!! You guys did a great job!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Jazz would certainly steal the show. I don't know if that would be fair to the other winners. LOL!

WonderPup, I think you should submit Jazz. It would be neat advertising for you.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

that is neat, I'm actuay feeling human today so maybe I will log onto that sight after dinner and submit her.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

she looks really good!! her tail to me looks like one of those feather dusters!! lol


----------

